# Tyco Little Red Wagon



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Check it out... HO models body, Tyco wheelie chassis, RRR hubs


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome engineering feat there!!! Adding that to my "to do" list too!!! She came out perfect!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks great! Where do you get these bodies?

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Looks great! Where do you get these bodies?
> 
> Rich :thumbsup:



thanks... I got it off ebay... from HO Models. He sells them finished, and in kit form... this one was made from the kit.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I see a Hooters truck like this in my future...picture inspired by Jimmy! Thanks man*

VJ,

Now that is just plain Sweeeeeeet eye candy! Little Red Wagon is on my top 10 list. I think a stock version truck like this with some H.P. to tot you around town would make a great 1/1 scale daily driver. Aaaaaaaah the Lottery win is needed first...Oh darn

Bob... Real nice slot truck...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One of the best ones I've seen! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I drilled out the front tires on the wheelie chassis, they're plastic, and fitted the RRR hubs inside. I used the ends of a Tuff ones front axel for the center hubs. To weight the back end, I used this fishing putty thats heavier than lead. It's called "brown mojomud" it's super soft and easy to use. I also swapped heads on the driver that comes with the kit and used an AFX white helment. And I swapped out the chrome painted engine that comes with the kit with a chrome plated one from a JL LWR diecast. 

HO Models RULES! I wound up buying a few kits from him, as well as some extra parts So I could finish restoring my Tyco-S wagon.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll bet that is blast to watch her go down the track!!! She looks good enough to me, sitting still :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great work...RM


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*truck*

hey vj would you show us the mod to the body? i have a t-jet body like that.i need to get a tyco body. thanks fcb:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> hey vj would you show us the mod to the body? i have a t-jet body like that.i need to get a tyco body. thanks fcb:thumbsup:


I just got a Tyco Wheelie chassis, cut off the front wheels, glued them to the body... the wheel base was longer than the chassis was originally. Then I added weigth to the back. I know some guys build these things with regular chassis, but I haven't tried that yet

You can find the tyco wheelie corvettes on ebay from time to time.. they tend to run around 25 bucks. The body snaps off like a regular tyco chassis would. I glued the top mounting part of the chassis to the body. I'll see if I can dig up a pic of the wheelie chassis.... then you'll see how easy this was to make.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*truck*

ok . just one ? is that a t-jet body or a tyco body from ho models? thanks fcb


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's their TYCO S body... it has screw posts that need to be cut off first.

Kinda pricey, I beleve it's $40 for the finished body, 25 for the complete kit.
The kits are the way to go... he even throws in extra decals. HO Models is a first rate vendor.. I'm a HUGE fan of their work.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to make it work, VJ! I love that truck! :thumbsup:
The best part of a wheelie car is the looks on other racers faces when they see it for the first time. Priceless!


Way back when, I stretched the same wheelie rig and made a mold of it. It fits under the HW S'Cool Bus that I also molded. I parked mine on an AFX magna chassis. Wheelie cars sure are a real blast!

Your truck is timeless. Great choice!:thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Great job on the kit, VJ!! Here's an idea: glue a couple of small pieces of flint to the bottom of the rear bumper and lay down some strips of fine sandpaper on the track with some 2-sided tape in the "launch" area. That would keep me entertained for hours!

I'm also really digging that S'Cool Bus, Joez!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joez... that S'cool bus is AMAZING!!!

One of these days, I hope to built one. 
Perhaps if AW ever releases the ones they promised.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joez,
Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

sweet truck. I made a wheelie chassis from styrene for my still unfinished 57 regal. I have another needing to be glued for a long wheel base tyco body as well


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

There ya go! Great scratch built! :thumbsup: 
(I just stole your idea. Might as well be honest about it, yeah? )


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Stole is such a harsh word... Borrowed permanently sounds a bit more... errrrmmm.. pleasant ...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

joez870 said:


> There ya go! Great scratch built! :thumbsup:
> (I just stole your idea. Might as well be honest about it, yeah? )


LOL Joe, Best way to build a scratch built is trace an original on the styrene :thumbsup:


----------

